# Gas Tank Capacity



## NorthStar (Oct 11, 2010)

Hello to all
I have a 2004 Jayco 3100 SS motor home built on a Ford E450  super duty.  Does anyone know the fuel tank size. ??

Thanks


----------



## dfedora (Oct 12, 2010)

RE: Gas Tank Capacity


I have a 2004 Ford E450  with a 2005 sunseeker le  with a 6.8 V 10 my tank is 55 gal. 
But I try to never to let it get below 1/4 of a tank, so i never have an issue with the generator fuel line shut off. You just never know when you might need the gen. 

 Happy traveling
  Dick


----------



## NorthStar (Oct 12, 2010)

Re: Gas Tank Capacity

Interesting - - thanks for the reply.  I was running my generator while in my driveway and it quit as it lost gas suction.  the gas gage was reading just above empty.  I filled the tank up, it took 40 gallons.  Guess there is a 15 gallon reserve after the generator quits.  Good info to know.  
thanks Dick


----------



## H2H1 (Oct 12, 2010)

Re: Gas Tank Capacity

NorthStar be sure to start and run the genset. I ran mine down to 1/4 tank and the genset shut off as designed. I forgot to re start it and 3 months later it would not start or run. I put on new gas hose, filters and rebuilt the carburetor. The ethanol gas is bad for our genset


----------

